# what o you think guys



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys

Washed the car today with my new lambswool mit, dod shampoo.

Waxed it last week so i went over it with some dodo red mist and i have to say, its great stuff. Smells so good i was tempted to taste it, might go well with some vodka 

Heres the pics




























oh and had this put on today what you think??


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks 8)

Especially the Gecko


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks mate

Trev gave me the idea on the chateau trip, so i went str8 to the vinyl shop on monday, and had it fitted today


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Not keen myself Dave sorry. :?

Looks like an Ibiza drugmobile now. But then I've never been keen on tattoos either...

I guess I'm just above all that... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

drug mobile :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> drug mobile :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ever been to Cyprus?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > drug mobile :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


no but i wanna go now


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Me too! You can drive! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good! A bottle of Red Mist leaked in my GFs car once and despite washing and wet vaxing you can still smell it


----------

